

There is no Jail in new Monopoly. - scotty79
http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/national-international/Monopoly-Gets-Rid-of-Jail-Time-to-Cater-to-Busy-Kids-216985111.html

======
duggieawesome
Jeez, kids have no patience these days.

~~~
sp332
Pretty sure kids (and most adults) never had time for a 4-hour game of
Monopoly. Monopoly was never a good game; it had balance issues in addition to
being too long.

